# best (cheap) food for barbs, swords



## KendraMc (Jul 20, 2011)

i have 9 tiger barbs and 3 swordtails. at the moment i'm feeding Aqueon tropical flakes, but am going to be needing to buy more soon. is there a better comparably priced brand/type of food for the barbs and swords?


----------



## SaltwaterTaylor14 (Sep 27, 2011)

Hello! My suggestion would be to buy freeze dried blood worms. They are great in nutrients for the fish, and they are also relatively cheap.


----------



## amazon21 (Jun 28, 2010)

SaltwaterTaylor14 said:


> Hello! My suggestion would be to buy freeze dried blood worms. They are great in nutrients for the fish, and they are also relatively cheap.


That is good for a treat but shouldn't be used as a staple food, it is too high in fats and protein. Aqueon is the best of the cheaper options. New Life Spectrum is the best fish food out there, but can be kind of expensive. If you can find it at a good price I recommend you get it( I think petco sells it a decent price.) Kens food is another good option, the prices aren't that bad, but they are only available online. Food & Feeders


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

amazon21 said:


> That is good for a treat but shouldn't be used as a staple food, it is too high in fats and protein. Aqueon is the best of the cheaper options. New Life Spectrum is the best fish food out there, but can be kind of expensive. If you can find it at a good price I recommend you get it( I think petco sells it a decent price.) Kens food is another good option, the prices aren't that bad, but they are only available online. Food & Feeders


 
+One,
New life Spectrum and or Omega One Veggie flakes would be my staple.
Given that these fishes are omnivore,herbivores (Swordtails),, foods with too much animal proteins,(shrimp,krill,fish meal,) and cooler temps that these fish enjoy,,
Fishes metabolisim slows, and digestion process is slower= Bloat,constipation. 
Would offer meaty foods, or high protein foods sparingly for juvenile to adult fish.


----------



## Strand (Jul 20, 2011)

Big Al's staple flake. 1/2 pound bag is $5.99


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I used to do it, but have learned it is not wise to buy the cheapest. Buy the best; good nutrition for fish as with any animal (including humans;-)) will be worth it long-term in healthier fish.

Others have mentioned quality foods. I use Omega One and Hikari because these are locally available and of high quality; I haven't seen New Life Spectrum, will watch out for it. 

Prepared foods (flake, pellet, sinking) are sufficient in nutrition if you feed a balance (always include veggie-based). Frozen add "spice" but should not be a staple as someone mentioned.


----------



## SaltwaterTaylor14 (Sep 27, 2011)

I think that my lfs owner is an idiot. I always go to him with my questions when i have them and everything he says disagrees what is said online. An example is him selling me the freeze dried blood worms and he told me they are very healthy and a great meal for fish.:shock:


----------



## KendraMc (Jul 20, 2011)

SaltwaterTaylor14 said:


> I think that my lfs owner is an idiot. I always go to him with my questions when i have them and everything he says disagrees what is said online. An example is him selling me the freeze dried blood worms and he told me they are very healthy and a great meal for fish.:shock:


unfortunately, store owners are sometimes out to make money more than for the well being of the fish. it is sad, but true. i wish i could find a decent store in my area, but i gave up on the local lfs and go with Petco. i'd rather deal with people i don't expect to know anything and be impressed when i'm wrong than plan on trusting someone who ends up not knowing he's stuff.


----------



## SaltwaterTaylor14 (Sep 27, 2011)

KendraMc said:


> unfortunately, store owners are sometimes out to make money more than for the well being of the fish. it is sad, but true. i wish i could find a decent store in my area, but i gave up on the local lfs and go with Petco. i'd rather deal with people i don't expect to know anything and be impressed when i'm wrong than plan on trusting someone who ends up not knowing he's stuff.


Hahah great strategy you got their. I know one lfs who i've now been going to that is very educated on the subject. I havent had any incorrect information from them so far.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

SaltwaterTaylor14 said:


> I think that my lfs owner is an idiot. I always go to him with my questions when i have them and everything he says disagrees what is said online. An example is him selling me the freeze dried blood worms and he told me they are very healthy and a great meal for fish.:shock:


They are, but one must be careful. I have wild-caught fish for the most part, including some hatchetfish (several species) and this is a real treat for them. But they only get it once or maybe twice a week, if that. They eat flake and micro pellet foods which is where they will get the nutrition.

Someone mentioned recently about soaking freeze-dried in tank water before feeding, to avoid the food expanding inside the fish.

I think both amazon21 and I thought you meant frozen bloodworms rather than freeze-dried [we misread, at least I did]. They are the fat and high protein issue, and should only be fed a couple times a week max. Frozen daphnia is excellent, if one can get it. Brine shrimp has almost no nutritive value; the newly-hatched nauplii do and are an excellent initial food for fry.


----------

